
P++ - cellover
https://wiki.php.net/pplusplus/faq
======
secretvrdev
Reddit Thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/coe5a7/p_faq/](https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/coe5a7/p_faq/)

